# Tarantula Art Factober



## Cargorabbit (Oct 9, 2015)

So a lot of my friends have been doing inktober, which for none artists it's basically doing an ink drawing a day. Instead I thought it'd be good to do some spider educational doodles a day (and some not so educational lmao).  
Don't kill me if some of the information isn't 100% accurate, I've tried my best ; w;

If you have any cool spider or bug facts you think it'd be cool for me to doodle, feel free to add them here.

I also have no idea if the forms have a specific place to post art stuff. ; - ;






"T-Fact #1
Tarantulas don’t have mouths like that but I wish they did because it’d be super cute."






"T-Fact #2
Most New World Tarantulas (T’s that are mostly found in the Americas) are defined by their primary defense mechanism of urticating hairs! Rather than having the more potent venom of the Old World Tarantulas, they instead have irritating itchy hairs and a far less potent venom (though note, no human has died from tarantula venom regardless - the few claimed deaths were due to infections caused by untreated bites. Perhaps if you’re allergic to their venom but there has also been no documented allergic reactions to the venom - it is theorized that the kind of peptide that’s contained in tarantula venom makes in unable to create an allergic reaction. However the urticating setae can actually build up an allergic reaction due to exposure! Though the hairs won’t kill you they can get very irritating and cause rashes. )

Pictured is a Mexican Fireleg Tarantula, Brachypelma boehmei! (Mine loves to kick hairs at everything, so I decided to use him)"







"T-Fact #3
Opposing it’s namesake, the Goliath Birdeater (T. blondi) very rarely snacks on small birds. While it is the largest species of tarantula it actually prefers toads and earthworms (and realistically they’re a lot easier to catch than a bird)

It is the largest species of spider by body mass, however the Huntsman beats it by leg span. They are native to northern South America in the rain forest regions. Their venom is not lethal to humans, like all tarantulas.

They are also capable of stridulating - which is producing a sound by rubbing the hair-like bristles on their legs and pedipalps. This is usually known as a threat response, but some adults create this sound just by walking."







"T-Fact #4
(Pictured is Poecilotheria metallica)

Lovingly named “Pokie”s in the hobby, The Poecilotheria genus are native to Sri Lanka and India and included 15 species of tarantula. They are gorgeous old world arboreal tarantulas, however they are very fast and have one of the more painful bites. Symptoms can last up to a week, however they are not known to be potent to humans. They prefer to flight over fight but will bite if cornered, or they accidentally mistake your hand as prey during feeding time.

Interestingly enough, certain species of Poecilotheria are believed to be communal and multiple can be raised together without cannibalism." 
(I know that last bit is debatable but seemed like an interesting tid bit to include)







"S-Fact #5
Hobbyists refer to baby spiders as slings because typing out spiderlings all the time sounds silly.

Also this is a 1st instar tarantula. After 1st instar they start looking less like an egg with legs."







"S-Fact #6
Black Widows are actually pretty chill, just leave them alone and they won’t do anything.

“ Despite their reputation as North America’s deadliest spider, black widows are unlikely to kill anyone. In fact, the common treatment for black widow bites simply treats the symptoms–mostly pain and cramping. While there is an antivenin, most hospitals don’t have it on hand and it has side effects that can actually be worse than the bite. Unless your bite appears life-threatening, the doctors will probably just treat your incredibly uncomfortable symptoms and send you on your way. You know, to moan and writhe in agony for the next four or five days. “ (source: http://www.tested.com/science/life/...el-like-to-be-bitten-by-a-black-widow-spider/) <- also source for 2003 BW death"







"S-Fact #7
Not so cute as the kitty mouths I've been drawing, and still not drawn entirely accurate but spiders got poopy butthole mouths. (At least that's how they look to me)

http://www.betterphoto.com/uploads/processed/0937/0909080326261tarantula_anatomy_101.jpg"







"S-Fact #8
Deinopidae are probably the only spiders that creep me out lmao.

Cool facts though, they are also known as net-casting spiders because the suspend their webs between their front two legs and stretch it out to catch their prey. They have excellent night vision because of their two super big eyes (they have six eyes all together)"

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Oct 9, 2015)

Those are incredibly cute!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 9, 2015)

You could do one on a Dolomedes species showing how they eat small fish and tadpoles 
Or showing an Agelenids funnel web!


----------



## inserirnome (Oct 9, 2015)

Kinda basic but here's one: not all spiders have 8 eyes.

Really nice work. Keep it up!


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 10, 2015)

Very cute but one is incorrect. EWLs and slings are not synonymous; and 1st instar occurs _after_ the EWL stage. Egg>EWL>1st instar>2nd instar and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Oct 10, 2015)

I directed a friend to this thread, and she opined that it could go viral if properly applied in social media.


----------



## Cargorabbit (Oct 10, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> Very cute but one is incorrect. EWLs and slings are not synonymous; and 1st instar occurs _after_ the EWL stage. Egg>EWL>1st instar>2nd instar and so on.


I'll fix that information, thank you! (That's just what I've been told in the past so I wasn't a 100% sure on that - it doesn't help that looking up 1st instar tarantulas all come up with eggs with legs)



Tim Benzedrine said:


> I directed a friend to this thread, and she opined that it could go viral if properly applied in social media.


I've been posting them on tumblr and some of them have been going around pretty well (especially the baby one of course haha) but I'll definitely look to post them elsewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11 (Oct 10, 2015)

very cool, they all made me smile


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 10, 2015)

Cargorabbit said:


> I'll fix that information, thank you! (That's just what I've been told in the past so I wasn't a 100% sure on that - it doesn't help that looking up 1st instar tarantulas all come up with eggs with legs)
> 
> 
> 
> I've been posting them on tumblr and some of them have been going around pretty well (especially the baby one of course haha) but I'll definitely look to post them elsewhere


Sorry guys this one aint cartoony lol.. But more helpfull on ewl vs 1i very different imo  but never thought was that mich difference till i had a sack and ewl looked like ticks to everyone i know lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 10, 2015)

OMG more! More! More!!!!!!



--J.Haas


----------



## Manny (Oct 10, 2015)

This is fantastic!!! If you lived in or near NYC, you could doodle these onto some canvas and easily sell them with a street art table in Soho. I also smell a children's calendar.


----------



## ciColors (Oct 11, 2015)

enjoyed reading these, very cute!


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 11, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed them all !!!!  Of course, I love spiders, I love artwork.. so I may be biased.  But well done!:clap::clap:


----------



## MikeC (Oct 11, 2015)

Since Oc(Ink)tober is hardly done with thus far, we can expect many more of these awesome drawings, yes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 11, 2015)

Those are very funny, good work. Draw a female _Pelinobius muticus_ if you can, the rear legs are amazing


----------



## gypsy cola (Oct 12, 2015)

the mouths look like buttholes.... Now I am going to think of cats when I see my spiders.


----------

